# Are great drum solos a thing of the past?



## class a (Oct 22, 2010)

Recently put on Art Blakey and the Jazz Messengers and heard a live recording of Mosaic and the drum solo just knocked me out. Started to go through my collection found Ginger Baker and Wheels of Fire w/a 16 minute drum solo titled Toad a classic. Max Roach playing a drum solo from the tune St Thomas on Sonny Rollins Colossus album. Also Joe Morello on Take 5. Mel Taylor on Wipeout. Keith Moon, John Bonham, Buddy Rich. There used to be a ton of great drummers and the highlight of many concerts used to be a great drum solo. Where are they now? I'd like to know if there is any current talent out there that can stand up to the drumming legends of the past. Drum roll please!!!:whistling:


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I have a few on concert DVD that are fun. Great for showing off your system, the sound quality on these three is fantastic. 

-Primus Hallucino-Genetics "Drum and Whamola Jam"
-Dio Holy Diver DVD
-Rush Live in Rio... or ANY Rush concert DVD for that matter.


----------



## grassy (Aug 25, 2011)

class a said:


> Recently put on Art Blakey and the Jazz Messengers and heard a live recording of Mosaic and the drum solo just knocked me out. Started to go through my collection found Ginger Baker and Wheels of Fire w/a 16 minute drum solo titled Toad a classic. Max Roach playing a drum solo from the tune St Thomas on Sonny Rollins Colossus album. Also Joe Morello on Take 5. Mel Taylor on Wipeout. Keith Moon, John Bonham, Buddy Rich. There used to be a ton of great drummers and the highlight of many concerts used to be a great drum solo. Where are they now? I'd like to know if there is any current talent out there that can stand up to the drumming legends of the past. Drum roll please!!!:whistling:


 I think there are plenty of people that are around that can stand up to the drummers of the past. I have noticed that on youtube there are plenty about, it helps if you know who to look for(pardon my forwardness). Every drummer is unique in there own way especially now a days as there is more so called competition to be the best. As far as buddy goes and joe morello, they were very good at rudimental playing and equally as good in the musical field(band) so to speak. Today its really still the same to a degree depending on what sort of music you like. I know of a drummer that lives near me, and he is absolutely brilliant and he is only the bloke down the road. Its amazing what you will find by browsing the net also. I find that a lot of good drummers are not overated but over explained and to me its misleading in a sense and can make one have a negative outlook. I find that in the youtube comments section about drummers they think are the best ever. To me its just nonsense. Take gene kruppa for example he was an inovater in the solo and then along came buddy. Buddy was a great great drummer but i believe there are drummers out there today that play as quick and as good. I personally like peart mainly because he is not nessasarily the best he just suits my way of covering most styles while his band rush's music appeals to me a lot. I think buddy and a lot of the older guys will always be that family of drummers that have set a fine example of what the human body can achieve with practice and dedication and that is something that can never be taken away from history and even them themselves.Its good to see the younger folk trying to take it further just as the older folk did. Buddy used to say he never practiced but i dont believe him.


----------

